# Stupid + Water =



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

This is what I fear when I see guys hauling @$$ down the river. 38 foot Fountain, $300,000 and not made the first payment yet. The guy made too sharp a turn, everyone was thrown out and the driver was not wearing the cut-out lanyard. the boat took off without them and ended up here. Supposedly no one was hurt. It's good to see that the stupid tax gets paid occasionally...W 
P.S. We do all wear our cut-out lanyards when running the river DON'T WE??


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

What a MAROON!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow! Oh yeah...when I'm running my boat my lifejacket is on with lanyard attached.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

what part of the river was this on?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope! Didn't happen like that at all.....see the fellow couldn't decide whether to go fishing or hunting, so he decided to park his boat in his tree stand.........


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

It wasn't on the Ohio but I guess it could happen anywhere. Hopefully when we're not around!...W


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think LakeRaider just posted the same pictures about 2 weeks ago. I don't have a kill switch on my boat.....but then I can only run 30 MPH top speed too.
We did some research & there are a few aftermarket kits availible. I plan to get one sometime soon. My pickup truck was just severely damaged parked out front of my house. The poor girl who hit it crossed the centerline, hit headon into my neighbor's Jeep, knocked it into the front of my truck and wiped out the side of his Jeep. Her kids (2) were in car seats, no tags on the Volvo, her mother was injured, didn't look too serious, but never can tell, might be internal on her( cracked rib or something).
Anyway they ran her and she's on a suspended licence, has warrants for her arrest too. He said he was going to the hospital to confiscate her license & arrest her. No valid license = no insurance, she said her boyfriend had insurance, I doubt it. Had a cardboard tag on the rear window...said "lost tags 6-14-04"
Wish me luck.....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man Jim, sounds like you will have to sue to get any money from that, if ever!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack.......


> have to sue to get any money


 I'd get more quicker by sueing the cicada's than sueing these folks  
Might make a good show for Judge Judy. I can see it now....." I don't know what you want from me, it was _his fault_ (my boyfriend) he let me have the car & he know I don't have no license & I had prior warrants out on me. He should've never let me have his car. Good thing is I have State Farm. They are like pit bulls, they will hound those people the rest of their lives until they pay, garnish their pay, etc. I doubt that she'll ever have to worry as she's got 2 babies in carseats already. You know, one of those baby makers working the system, won't have time to work between pregnancies and raising her kids. There's alot of that going on these days, so long as you keep spitting out new babies, you can keep collecting. It's an inner city ghetto thing. No sweat for them, who knows, I might even get sued because I have insurance. 
All I can do is pray for the best outcome for all involved. Good thing it's God's plan because left to me, it wouldn't be nice. My insurance said I have $7,500 property damage coverage, and a $250 deductible. It's a 1993 VGC Silverado 1500 with about 85K miles. A real creampuff, looks like the mechanics were spared, hood, bumper, grill, left frnt fender, headlight, that's about it, maybe the driver's door, it was hitting the fender, so I moved it by going thru the passenger door.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Jim,
are you sure it's not God's plant to keep you off the river as much as possible? First the boat saga and now this? Man you could use a break!...W


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Metalman, I just keep reminding myself it's not my plan.........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the scene.......the Jeep was parked 30' in front of my truck on the same side.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Bummer Jim,you are not getting any breaks this year buddy!I hope all works out.Daryl


----------

